# I found an OTC SARM vendor.



## KelJu (Jan 16, 2015)

http://www.centurionlabz.com/

They are selling LGD-4033 and mk-2866 in a pill. I bought 30 bottles and are selling them at our store. Feedback has been good, but I don't know if the pills are legit or if customers are having placebo.

Either way, I wonder how much trouble these people could get in for selling RCs in a pill form to brick and mortar stores. Also, I wonder what kind of trouble our store could get in for selling them to customers. 

Anybody have any thoughts?


----------



## raysd21 (Jan 16, 2015)

Cops didn't see it...I didn't do it.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 23, 2017)

risky.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jan 8, 2018)

I have checked. Noticed LGD-4033, I am waiting to know some feedback from our IMF users.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jan 8, 2018)

Before trial, it would be a good decision may be.


----------

